# Tape tech tools !!!!



## 2buckcanuck

The other night, I put in my signature a tape tech logo, thinking no big deal, since I own some tape tech tools. I jokingly said in a thread, that maybe I might get a free T shirt (post # 31) http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/sanding-sponges-vs-sanding-screen-862/index2/ Mudshark followed with a Columbia tools logo, joking he wanted a T shirt from Columbia tools.

Apparently, Tape tech did not like this, and sent me this private message, that will not remain private, for I'm extremely pissed:furious:

TAPE TECH PM #ONE
Good morning 2Buck,

I noticed that your signature seems to incorporate the old TapeTech logo. Can I ask why?

Thanks.

Mike Ventura 

MY RESPONSE
found it while surfing

guess you will half to send me a free T shirt, so I know what the new logo looks like:whistling2:

TAPE TECH PM # TWO
Do you think it could be confusing for some readers? Having the logo in your signature could lead people to think you represent the company.

MY RESPONSE
iT'S A SITE FOR THE WORKING MAN

you should be looking at it as a compliant

sue me if you want, guess thats what you yanks like to do

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

Off to work now

TAPE TECH PM # three
I was having a simple conversation. I'm sorry if you took offense to a logical question. If you would like to discuss it please feel welcome to call me at 1-84#-861-17##

I would appreciate it if you would remove the logo, however, as that is an old, out of date logo.

Thanks for your support and I look forward to speaking with you.

Mike

Well Mike from tape tech:furious:, I shall gladly remove your out of date logo, since it is just like your tools that are going out of date. Plus I guess your right too Mike, DWT has this rule "You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.. "

So let me get this straight, looks like you want the best of both worlds. You want to participate here on DWT, even send me PM's if I can some how sneak a link in one of my post about your tools, but when I put a logo in my signature, you want to order/boss me around to remove it. (too bad I deleted that PM).

So don't be expecting me to buy any of your made in china products.... Here's one of your quotes """" TapeTech, like most manufacturers of tools and other products, does source some parts from partners in China."""" Would love to see the working conditions of your over seas slave labour. And I really love your new box design, sure everyone will be racing to buy your boxes. (pic compliments of Gazman). Oh and your over priced 2 speed flow mud pump. (2 speeds, like WTF)

Maybe I'm wrong here, But I'm getting sick and tired of people telling me what to do. And sorry to DWT members for my "YANK" comment in my PM. But here in Canada, we do not have a sue you culture, and looking at America from the outside in, Tape Tech is one of your one % RICH companies, the corporate type were getting sick of,the going to push you around type thing. Thats my opinion.

So tape Tech, if you want to sue me, go ahead, instead of getting a free T shirt from you, looks like you will be trying to take the one thats on my back:furious:


----------



## SlimPickins

Did he actually threaten you with legal action if you didn't remove the logo?

Looks like they don't want any free advertising from the likes of you:blink::jester::whistling2:

And.....it looks like they're going to get a lot of unsolicited advertising too:lol:


----------



## moore

2buckcanuck said:


> The other night, I put in my signature a tape tech logo, thinking no big deal, since I own some tape tech tools. I jokingly said in a thread, that maybe I might get a free T shirt (post # 31) http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/sanding-sponges-vs-sanding-screen-862/index2/ Mudshark followed with a Columbia tools logo, joking he wanted a T shirt from Columbia tools.
> 
> Apparently, Tape tech did not like this, and sent me this private message, that will not remain private, for I'm extremely pissed:furious:
> 
> TAPE TECH PM #ONE
> Good morning 2Buck,
> 
> I noticed that your signature seems to incorporate the old TapeTech logo. Can I ask why?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Mike Ventura
> 
> MY RESPONSE
> found it while surfing
> 
> guess you will half to send me a free T shirt, so I know what the new logo looks like:whistling2:
> 
> TAPE TECH PM # TWO
> Do you think it could be confusing for some readers? Having the logo in your signature could lead people to think you represent the company.
> 
> MY RESPONSE
> iT'S A SITE FOR THE WORKING MAN
> 
> you should be looking at it as a compliant
> 
> sue me if you want, guess thats what you yanks like to do
> 
> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> 
> Off to work now
> 
> TAPE TECH PM # three
> I was having a simple conversation. I'm sorry if you took offense to a logical question. If you would like to discuss it please feel welcome to call me at 1-84#-861-17##
> 
> I would appreciate it if you would remove the logo, however, as that is an old, out of date logo.
> 
> Thanks for your support and I look forward to speaking with you.
> 
> Mike
> 
> Well Mike from tape tech:furious:, I shall gladly remove your out of date logo, since it is just like your tools that are going out of date. Plus I guess your right too Mike, DWT has this rule "You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.. "
> 
> So let me get this straight, looks like you want the best of both worlds. You want to participate here on DWT, even send me PM's if I can some how sneak a link in one of my post about your tools, but when I put a logo in my signature, you want to order/boss me around to remove it. (too bad I deleted that PM).
> 
> So don't be expecting me to buy any of your made in china products.... Here's one of your quotes """" TapeTech, like most manufacturers of tools and other products, does source some parts from partners in China."""" Would love to see the working conditions of your over seas slave labour. And I really love your new box design, sure everyone will be racing to buy your boxes. (pic compliments of Gazman). Oh and your over priced 2 speed flow mud pump. (2 speeds, like WTF)
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong here, But I'm getting sick and tired of people telling me what to do. And sorry to DWT members for my "YANK" comment in my PM. But here in Canada, we do not have a sue you culture, and looking at America from the outside in, Tape Tech is one of your one % RICH companies, the corporate type were getting sick of,the going to push you around type thing. Thats my opinion.
> 
> So tape Tech, if you want to sue me, go ahead, instead of getting a free T shirt from you, looks like you will be trying to take the one thats on my back:furious:


my box don't drip mud like that..and i'm green to the boxes ..guess I bought the right one!Tape master...


----------



## Mudshark

outa here


----------



## moore

2buck..:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:**** em!!!


----------



## Kiwiman

So did you get a free T-Shirt?


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Kiwiman said:


> So did you get a free T-Shirt?


No, but I have one for them if they want it:whistling2:


----------



## MacDry

close call!!! I just about bought some TapeTech Nail spotters! Then I read this post and suddenly, the thought sickens me :furious: Good deal I found locally or not, no way not this Mudda! 

Columbia Pride!!!!


----------



## chris

too many salesman here. " I have done construction and drywall for years but now Im a saleman" is a phrase we hear too often. Too many people sitting at computers calling it WORK. Get off your @sses and go sell some product instead of pickin our brains and stirrin the pot


----------



## machinemud

*Poor 2buck*

That sucks man , you try to advertise the brand that help you make a paycheck and it's return againt you ... I guess someone in the future will jump in the culumbia wagon !!:thumbup:


----------



## machinemud

*Oups*

I mean COLUMBIA !!:yes:


----------



## Bill from Indy

2buck
kinda chitty deal you got going on here...I understand your frustrations and would personally like to hear what Mike's intentions of it was..

I think it is time for Mike to save face...this community as a whole, is pretty strong with this site linking to other professionals from others as well and bad publicity is grown 10 fold

To Mike's defense, I can understand the logo deal...I have, as most know, been involved in car audio competition for quite some time and companies/corporations can get a little bent with there logo's if they think they are being misrepresented..new or old...I think this was taken out of context by him/you/both maybe...I see you as a stand up guy and didn't mean anything bad by putting it up...you, as a company as well in some ways, could say you "endorse" tapetech because your company uses there tools...that isn't misrepresenting anything..if you were to put under it..say...dealer/distributor/whatever...for tapetech...then they have an issue..usually a company here in the "yank" land ...only want to know the intentions and leave it at that..if nothing is being represented in the wrong way, nothing really is done but maybe ask you not to use it..sometimes they will say cool and put logo's of yours on there site or whatever as a thank you....

I'm not trying to tell you your wrong in your thoughts 2buck..it sounded like a fishy pm and sometimes it is hard to tell what a person is meaning or intending on the net....i hope for the both of you this comes to a reconcilable situation...but..uhh..i won't be using any tapetech logo's any time soon


----------



## cdwoodcox

Don't worry 2 buck I bet Columbia or some other tool company will step up to the plate and send you a free t-shirt.:thumbsup:

And don't worry about the yank comment our lawyers will take care of that for us.


----------



## Mudshark

Oh well 2Buck - I am sure there are other T-shirts out there for you. What size would that be?


----------



## gotmud

That's bs 2buck! I noticed the logo and my only thought was "2buck likes tt" not omg does he "work" for tt? Lmao come on tt, I'm sorry but your ridiculous the man was supporting what he likes! Good God!
I guess I better quit wearing my Michigan hat, I sure don't want the University of Michigan taking me to court, and, NO Its no different.


----------



## mudslingr

Something tells me somewhere in a BC office a couple guys are laughing their asses off big time !:lol::yes::thumbup:


----------



## TapeTech

Well, I certainly stepped in it there!

My apologies if the question offended but it was really just an honest question. The signature contained the old TapeTech accompanied by a phrase or quote about capitalism and socialism. In the signature, the logo and the quote seemed connected or related so I simply wondered what the connection was and asked why the TapeTech logo was in the signature. I had not previously seen a manufacturer's logo in a signature other than that of a manufacturer. So, I was curious. Lesson learned.

My phone line is always open. 847-861-1714.

Good Finishing. 

Mike


----------



## mudslingr

TapeTech said:


> Well, I certainly stepped in it there!
> 
> My apologies if the question offended but it was really just an honest question. The signature contained the old TapeTech accompanied by a phrase or quote about capitalism and socialism. In the signature, the logo and the quote seemed connected or related so I simply wondered what the connection was and asked why the TapeTech logo was in the signature. I had not previously seen a manufacturer's logo in a signature other than that of a manufacturer. So, I was curious. Lesson learned.
> 
> My phone line is always open. 847-861-1714.
> 
> Good Finishing.
> 
> Mike


You're not the only one that looked at that angle ! I hope this gets worked out. Sounds like a big misunderstanding.:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Bill from Indy said:


> 2buck
> kinda chitty deal you got going on here...I understand your frustrations and would personally like to hear what Mike's intentions of it was..
> 
> I think it is time for Mike to save face...this community as a whole, is pretty strong with this site linking to other professionals from others as well and bad publicity is grown 10 fold
> 
> To Mike's defense, I can understand the logo deal...I have, as most know, been involved in car audio competition for quite some time and companies/corporations can get a little bent with there logo's if they think they are being misrepresented..new or old...I think this was taken out of context by him/you/both maybe...I see you as a stand up guy and didn't mean anything bad by putting it up...you, as a company as well in some ways, could say you "endorse" tapetech because your company uses there tools...that isn't misrepresenting anything..if you were to put under it..say...dealer/distributor/whatever...for tapetech...then they have an issue..usually a company here in the "yank" land ...only want to know the intentions and leave it at that..if nothing is being represented in the wrong way, nothing really is done but maybe ask you not to use it..sometimes they will say cool and put logo's of yours on there site or whatever as a thank you....
> 
> I'm not trying to tell you your wrong in your thoughts 2buck..it sounded like a fishy pm and sometimes it is hard to tell what a person is meaning or intending on the net....i hope for the both of you this comes to a reconcilable situation...but..uhh..i won't be using any tapetech logo's any time soon


I agree , except.....

if I was on any other site except a drywall talk site, then I would take exception if I were mike. That's like going on a sport forum, and telling fans to take their logo's down (watch out kiwiman with your all blacks logo) So I'm using your post to say " Yes I understand the copy right thing with logo's"

Also, buy his 3rd PM to me, he's stating to take his logo down, and then we will talk. Plus he has no idea what a signature is on a forum, most on here are fairly tame with them, but check out other forums, they are heavily in use with logo's, icons, sayings and so forth. My signature at the time was a quote from SIR Winston Churchill as to why you should be pro capitalist, so odd he didn't like it

And as someone said to me in a recent PM, the term "bazooka" is a trade mark name from Tape Tech. So someone seems to have a beef with Just me !!!!

So mike, could you please tell us which is your new Tape Tech logo, this is how you find it, type tape Tech logo's in your search bar and,,,,,,, here ill do it for you


Holy, look how many logo's GOOGLE !!!!! has, which one is the new one????


----------



## amestaper

2buck, we had something similar happen over at our place from a big name that didnt become public knowledge.
They continued to post for a while under a pseudonym username but gave their own account of what happened off the record. It amounted to company policy/boardroom/shareholder politics and not allowing their minions to partake in social networking unless they got a nod from above. Just in case it damages public opinion.... like what has happened in this scenario.


----------



## TapeTech

Hi 2Buck,

We seem to have a simple misunderstanding that has taken on a life of its own.

The quote from Churchill...

_The inherent vice of capitalism is the unequal sharing of blessings; the inherent virtue of socialism is the equal sharing of miseries._

...could be interpreted a couple of ways without additional context so I will admit to being a bit sensitive to the past perceptions and posts about Ames/TapeTech as a greedy company. I know - you guys warned me about being too sensitive! 

I'm not surprised that Google turned up all those logos. Google, like all search engines, is amazing with the information it can capture. Any instance of what is being searched for is displayed, even if the page it originated on is no longer available or the information is no longer current. If you Google the Coke logo it will turn up dozens of versions, new and old.

The new TapeTech logo is this one:

http://www.drywalltalk.com/members/tapetech-2594/albums/tapetech-logo/

We introduced this new logo in April 2011.

My open offer to talk was not conditional on removing the old logo; they were separate requests. The request to remove the logo was only because it was the old logo and we are working hard to implement the new logo as fully and quickly as possible. 

For information only...
The term _Bazooka_ is actually a trademark of Ames, not TapeTech. And trademarks are very specific; Bazooka is only a trademark of Ames if you're referring to an automatic taping tool that simultaneously applies tape and mud to a joint in drywall. But the term bazooka has many other meanings, as we all know. Ames hs no claim to this term if you're talking about bubble gum or military weapons. If you visit the TapeTech website, you'll see that we don't use the name Bazooka because the TapeTech brand does not own it. We could use it with permission of Ames, of course, but choose not to.

Thanks for the opportunity to provide more information.

Mike



2buckcanuck said:


> I agree , except.....
> 
> if I was on any other site except a drywall talk site, then I would take exception if I were mike. That's like going on a sport forum, and telling fans to take their logo's down (watch out kiwiman with your all blacks logo) So I'm using your post to say " Yes I understand the copy right thing with logo's"
> 
> Also, buy his 3rd PM to me, he's stating to take his logo down, and then we will talk. Plus he has no idea what a signature is on a forum, most on here are fairly tame with them, but check out other forums, they are heavily in use with logo's, icons, sayings and so forth. My signature at the time was a quote from SIR Winston Churchill as to why you should be pro capitalist, so odd he didn't like it
> 
> And as someone said to me in a recent PM, the term "bazooka" is a trade mark name from Tape Tech. So someone seems to have a beef with Just me !!!!
> 
> So mike, could you please tell us which is your new Tape Tech logo, this is how you find it, type tape Tech logo's in your search bar and,,,,,,, here ill do it for you
> 
> 
> Holy, look how many logo's GOOGLE !!!!! has, which one is the new one????


----------



## muttbucket

hahahahahah
bunch of drywalls...

So, TT you know drywallers have nothing to do AAAAALLLLL day
but stare at walls, right?
Gives you a certain perspective.
Makes 30+ year men a bit intense in their rendering.
What I mean is a sensitive enough guy has 30 years to think over his sensitivities and you salesmen just can't understand it.
Sell us good tools and don't expect a free ride because you did.
You're lucky he didn't unload.
If you know anything about 2Buck,
you know he supports (supported) TT tools.
I'm telling you he did.
If you followed his posts you'd know that.
Who would be on a real drywall site with real drywallers than somebody interested in drywall and drywallers that wanted understand the conversation?
If the only part of the conversation you understand is the part where that jerk 2Buck acts like a drywaller you're in more trouble here than you think.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

TapeTech said:


> Hi 2Buck,
> 
> We seem to have a simple misunderstanding that has taken on a life of its own.
> 
> The quote from Churchill...
> 
> _The inherent vice of capitalism is the unequal sharing of blessings; the inherent virtue of socialism is the equal sharing of miseries._
> 
> ...could be interpreted a couple of ways without additional context so I will admit to being a bit sensitive to the past perceptions and posts about Ames/TapeTech as a greedy company. I know - you guys warned me about being too sensitive!
> 
> I'm not surprised that Google turned up all those logos. Google, like all search engines, is amazing with the information it can capture. Any instance of what is being searched for is displayed, even if the page it originated on is no longer available or the information is no longer current. If you Google the Coke logo it will turn up dozens of versions, new and old.
> 
> The new TapeTech logo is this one:
> 
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/members/tapetech-2594/albums/tapetech-logo/
> 
> We introduced this new logo in April 2011.
> 
> My open offer to talk was not conditional on removing the old logo; they were separate requests. The request to remove the logo was only because it was the old logo and we are working hard to implement the new logo as fully and quickly as possible.
> 
> For information only...
> The term _Bazooka_ is actually a trademark of Ames, not TapeTech. And trademarks are very specific; Bazooka is only a trademark of Ames if you're referring to an automatic taping tool that simultaneously applies tape and mud to a joint in drywall. But the term bazooka has many other meanings, as we all know. Ames hs no claim to this term if you're talking about bubble gum or military weapons. If you visit the TapeTech website, you'll see that we don't use the name Bazooka because the TapeTech brand does not own it. We could use it with permission of Ames, of course, but choose not to.
> 
> Thanks for the opportunity to provide more information.
> 
> Mike


I'm going to let things slide Mike, since us Canucks are the forgiving type. So I will let things slide with you, but not Tape tech. In one way I will give you credit for coming onto a Drywall talk forum, to defend Tape tech, you got bigger [email protected] than me, and you have a uphill battle IMO. But, we can leave that up to other DWT members who might have issues with Tape Tech, any issues I have would be biased and tainted now, due to our little tiff,,,, so.........

Also, I also stepped in some doo doo over a signature over at paint talk, didn't understand what they were at the time. And I do regret posting a Private message on the open forum. But, I read your 1st two post in the morning, I thought all day"is he going to ask to take the logo down" and sure enough you did so I became :furious:

If you want, you can ask the Mods or Nathan to take this thread down. I got thinking today, that maybe this might affect your job. we come on here to have fun , talk shop and pick on each other for fun. But when you come on,,, your doing your job:yes:

I'm sure others will agree were happy that companies that manufacture tools and products, participate on drywall talk, and we wouldn't want that to change or scare you guys away.

I will just go back to picking on the Kiwi's, their more fun and don't get all sensitive about things.

Hey kiwiman, I dare you to put a Tape Tech logo in your signature line:thumbup:


----------



## Mudshark

*Humble Pie*

Good on ya - What do you think of this album 2Buck


----------



## Kiwiman

2buckcanuck said:


> I will just go back to picking on the Kiwi's, their more fun and don't get all sensitive about things.
> 
> Hey kiwiman, I dare you to put a Tape Tech logo in your signature line:thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Mudshark said:


> Good on ya - What do you think of this album 2Buck


well since this thread is kind of about logo's, here's one for you mudshark, the worlds ugliest sports logo:blink: how can you cheer for a team that had a logo like that

Plus humble pie can get you 30 days in the hole if you listen to it 

Oh oh, looks like that logo has a little TM beside it:blink:


----------



## Mudshark

A Native friend who is a big Canuck fan does these logos (Andy Everson) along with some really great Northwest Coast Native Artwork.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Mudshark said:


> A Native friend who is a big Canuck fan does these logos (Andy Everson) along with some really great Northwest Coast Native Artwork.


Don't you think you should share your crop with us if we half to look at those logo's


----------



## Mudshark

I would but I just have enough here to get me through the Christmas Season.


----------



## Bill from Indy

2buckcanuck said:


> Don't you think you should share your crop with us if we half to look at those logo's


I dont think that pile is really as big as it looks...i bet if you dig in there a little, you'll see an elf in there dead.....probably thought it was a xmas tree


----------



## BLT

*I bought 5 grand worth of tapetech*



2buckcanuck said:


> The other night, I put in my signature a tape tech logo, thinking no big deal, since I own some tape tech tools. I jokingly said in a thread, that maybe I might get a free T shirt (post # 31) http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/sanding-sponges-vs-sanding-screen-862/index2/ Mudshark followed with a Columbia tools logo, joking he wanted a T shirt from Columbia tools.
> 
> Apparently, Tape tech did not like this, and sent me this private message, that will not remain private, for I'm extremely pissed:furious:
> 
> TAPE TECH PM #ONE
> Good morning 2Buck,
> 
> I noticed that your signature seems to incorporate the old TapeTech logo. Can I ask why?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Mike Ventura
> 
> MY RESPONSE
> found it while surfing
> 
> guess you will half to send me a free T shirt, so I know what the new logo looks like:whistling2:
> 
> TAPE TECH PM # TWO
> Do you think it could be confusing for some readers? Having the logo in your signature could lead people to think you represent the company.
> 
> MY RESPONSE
> iT'S A SITE FOR THE WORKING MAN
> 
> you should be looking at it as a compliant
> 
> sue me if you want, guess thats what you yanks like to do
> 
> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> 
> Off to work now
> 
> TAPE TECH PM # three
> I was having a simple conversation. I'm sorry if you took offense to a logical question. If you would like to discuss it please feel welcome to call me at 1-84#-861-17##
> 
> I would appreciate it if you would remove the logo, however, as that is an old, out of date logo.
> 
> Thanks for your support and I look forward to speaking with you.
> 
> Mike
> 
> Well Mike from tape tech:furious:, I shall gladly remove your out of date logo, since it is just like your tools that are going out of date. Plus I guess your right too Mike, DWT has this rule "You may only post material and content that you own. Posting copyrighted material, trademarks, and other violations of the DMCA is prohibited.. "
> 
> So let me get this straight, looks like you want the best of both worlds. You want to participate here on DWT, even send me PM's if I can some how sneak a link in one of my post about your tools, but when I put a logo in my signature, you want to order/boss me around to remove it. (too bad I deleted that PM).
> 
> So don't be expecting me to buy any of your made in china products.... Here's one of your quotes """" TapeTech, like most manufacturers of tools and other products, does source some parts from partners in China."""" Would love to see the working conditions of your over seas slave labour. And I really love your new box design, sure everyone will be racing to buy your boxes. (pic compliments of Gazman). Oh and your over priced 2 speed flow mud pump. (2 speeds, like WTF)
> 
> Maybe I'm wrong here, But I'm getting sick and tired of people telling me what to do. And sorry to DWT members for my "YANK" comment in my PM. But here in Canada, we do not have a sue you culture, and looking at America from the outside in, Tape Tech is one of your one % RICH companies, the corporate type were getting sick of,the going to push you around type thing. Thats my opinion.
> 
> So tape Tech, if you want to sue me, go ahead, instead of getting a free T shirt from you, looks like you will be trying to take the one thats on my back:furious:


YA 5 K WORTH and had some questions about spotter in which a LISA CARRIER FROM TAPETECH took my call. SHE IS ARROGANT, IGNORANT and i wonder what she really does their. MIKE, i would terminate her employment and go to lunch. NOT IMPRESSED.


----------



## machinemud

*Little too much BLT*

BLT , don't you think you should at least send a private mssg to mike for that , this is not why we come to this forum to bitchslap someone , there is a way to settle things and like you just did , its wrong , wish that someone got fired ,,, that's low...


----------



## JustMe

machinemud said:


> BLT , don't you think you should at least send a private mssg to mike for that , this is not why we come to this forum to bitchslap someone , there is a way to settle things and like you just did , its wrong , wish that someone got fired ,,, that's low...


Maybe not quite the thing to really do here (BLT could delete the name), but it seems to suggest a problem that runs in the industry - no suits or white hardhats or engineering degree or ........., but blue collar with mudded up clothes = a little less than respect at times it seems


----------



## SlimPickins

machinemud said:


> wish that someone got fired ,,, that's low...


Agreed.


----------



## taper71

machinemud said:


> BLT , don't you think you should at least send a private mssg to mike for that , this is not why we come to this forum to bitchslap someone , there is a way to settle things and like you just did , its wrong , wish that someone got fired ,,, that's low...


 
I disagree I think these sites are exactly for this. Its called accountability. Companies can no longer hide behind private conversations over the phone, or e mails. Social media is giving the lower class the abitilty to make there claims public knowledge. Just look at the "Contractors who dont pay list " . Pretty much the same thing.
But I am going off topic here and dont want to start anything, just saying thats all :thumbsup:


----------



## BLT

*Tape tech does wht ?*

Its like this, 5k worth the spotter is sloppy on the handle (u cant steer it straight).. Wall trim in ontario don't care to address the problem- tapetech don't return calls, and those that do answer r out to lunch (as in answering service answers) and the list goes on....so, when have any of u gone out did a job and if it wasn't as they expected and u needed to rectify it to be paid or- could u do as the manufactures do, take the money and have a nice day...no, its perform or no money,,they don't need to perform they just take and hope its wht u expected it to do..!!!!... So after 1 month and no service, do i really care about what tape tech thinks- no, i care about what i think and expect..


----------



## cazna

Well if it wasnt for ames and TT we may all still be on the hand tools, after all, They invented them and ALL the others copyed, I have delt directly with mike and i got treated very well, As for the office girl, Well she prob knows nothing about the tools and couldnt answer??? And as for logos??? Seen any reality TV shows, They blur out shirt logos, As do most companys, They all protect there labels, They own them, Its just standard practice. Here in NZ we are called Gib stoppers, Can we advertise that...No, Gib is a brand, they dont like that.

If a tools not running right 90% of the time its the user and lack of knowledge and skill, That takes time and practice, Granted, Sometimes its the tool, Again, 90% of the time its just an adjustment.

I wouldnt want to sell tools to drywallers, Im sure you all know the reasons why, Its only 10% who will learn and look after them right, The other 90%, Well................


----------



## TapeTech

BLT said:


> Its like this, 5k worth the spotter is sloppy on the handle (u cant steer it straight).. Wall trim in ontario don't care to address the problem- tapetech don't return calls, and those that do answer r out to lunch (as in answering service answers) and the list goes on....so, when have any of u gone out did a job and if it wasn't as they expected and u needed to rectify it to be paid or- could u do as the manufactures do, take the money and have a nice day...no, its perform or no money,,they don't need to perform they just take and hope its wht u expected it to do..!!!!... So after 1 month and no service, do i really care about what tape tech thinks- no, i care about what i think and expect..


Hi BLT,

Sorry to hear you're having a problem with the tool and an unsatisfactory experience otherwise. I am in the office on Monday morning. Please give me a call to discuss this: 847-861-1714.

Have a good weekend.

Mike


----------



## SlimPickins

taper71 said:


> I disagree I think these sites are exactly for this. Its called accountability. Companies can no longer hide behind private conversations over the phone, or e mails. Social media is giving the lower class the abitilty to make there claims public knowledge. Just look at the "Contractors who dont pay list " . Pretty much the same thing.
> But I am going off topic here and dont want to start anything, just saying thats all :thumbsup:


But using personal names isn't fair. And the wishing for someone to get fired, that's just lame. Anonymity should be protected on the internet, at least up to a point.


----------



## Kiwiman

All is fair in love and war, but try not to scare these big company's away from DWT..........They give us free sh!t


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

Its a new world, differant than the old one,,, and I think its better. 

Forums like DWT have brought TT to the table. Mike has helped me out and fixed a cpl problems I have had,, simply because of DWT. DWT has forced the big guns to the table.

I can see it both ways,,,,,
1)it is rude to call for someone's termination on the net
2)big companies SHOULD have someone with abit of compassion(even IF they have no knowledge) to answer their phones.

Ask yourself this,,,,,,
Self???,,,,
How come COL sells em cheaper,,,, and fixes everything that goes wrong with em,,,,how come they are ALWAYS friendly and helpful,,,,how come they don't have rude people ansering thier phones???????

It will take abit, but if TT wants to stay in the front,,,,, they WILL change,,, like we ALL have too.


----------



## TapeTech

Well, that was a bit frustrating! I just had a great reply typed and had an internet meltdown as it was posting!

Here it goes again....

The Capt is correct. Forums like DWT help companies, including TapeTech, identify issues, help customers and make improvements. A great example of how this works in real life is that we realized that due to the evolution of Ames and TapeTech over the years, there were various telphone numbers published at different times and in different places. Some of these numbers were no longer valid or were being routed other places (maybe through Ames but not directly to TapeTech). As a result, many customers were having a very challenging time reaching TapeTech; which really is not that hard to do. Hence the comments that no one from TapeTech calls back, etc.

We list all the up to date contact information on our website www.tapetech.com.

But I will also provide it here for all members:

*For Technical Support or other questions*
An e-mail is a great way to submit questions or issues. We have a mailbox for these questions that is viewed by multiple people (including me) to ensure that the question is answered quickly and _by the right person_. Depending on the question, the right person could be engineering, training, production, sales, etc.

E-mail can be sent to: [email protected]

If you're more of a "phone guy", please call 678-892-2322 or 678-892-2321. Or you can call me directly at 847-861-1714. Please note that I do travel frequently, including out of the country so I may not be at my desk or may have a delay in retrieving voicemail. That's why e-mail is sometimes best. Either way, I guarantee that you will get a response to your request, whether by phone or e-mail.

If you don't feel your issue has been addressed, don't let it fester. That doesn't help you stay productive and profitable and doesn't help us provide the best possible service. Simply give me a call and we'll go from there.

Best regards and Good Finishing!

Mike





Capt-sheetrock said:


> Its a new world, differant than the old one,,, and I think its better.
> 
> Forums like DWT have brought TT to the table. Mike has helped me out and fixed a cpl problems I have had,, simply because of DWT. DWT has forced the big guns to the table.
> 
> I can see it both ways,,,,,
> 1)it is rude to call for someone's termination on the net
> 2)big companies SHOULD have someone with abit of compassion(even IF they have no knowledge) to answer their phones.
> 
> Ask yourself this,,,,,,
> Self???,,,,
> How come COL sells em cheaper,,,, and fixes everything that goes wrong with em,,,,how come they are ALWAYS friendly and helpful,,,,how come they don't have rude people ansering thier phones???????
> 
> It will take abit, but if TT wants to stay in the front,,,,, they WILL change,,, like we ALL have too.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock

Well said Mike,,,,, Your definately a "stand-up" guy and have helped me.

I hope you get stuff sorted out. TT makes good tools, and ya ought to stay in the game.:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

TapeTech said:


> For information only...
> The term _Bazooka_ is actually a trademark of Ames, not TapeTech. And trademarks are very specific; Bazooka is only a trademark of Ames if you're referring to an automatic taping tool that simultaneously applies tape and mud to a joint in drywall. But the term bazooka has many other meanings, as we all know. Ames hs no claim to this term if you're talking about bubble gum or military weapons. If you visit the TapeTech website, you'll see that we don't use the name Bazooka because the TapeTech brand does not own it. We could use it with permission of Ames, of course, but choose not to.
> 
> Thanks for the opportunity to provide more information.
> 
> Mike


Hi mike, I'm sure your glad to hear from me:thumbup:

I thought ames was just a rental, and tape tech is just the name you give them when you sell them. So not even a same mother but different daddy, it's just daddy changed his name.

So what's the difference between the 2 tapers ,or should I say bazookas, why do you need permission from someone who's the same product (if they are ???)

Here's how you contact Ames http://www.amestools.com/Contact-Us.aspx

Here's how you contact tape tech http://www.tapetech.com/contact-us

Or maybe you can shout from your desk, to the guy at the ames desk

just hang in here on the forums Mike, It's Like Gary Unger once said on Fights in Hockey (ex Maple leaf) it's not about winning or losing them, it's about showing up to defend your team:thumbsup:

Us canaucks have a strange way of using hockey as a analogy on life

Keep your stick on the ice


----------



## Mudshark

Interesting - Being at the same physical address gives a new meaning to arms length. 

Still confused on the use of the name Bazooka. I understand Tape Tech does not use it on the tapers but seems to be ok on the pumps?


----------



## TapeTech

You guys are very perceptive! And at least I got you to visit the website!

I will answer 2Buck and MudShark in this same reply.

From a corporate perspective, here's the best way to understand it:

Axia Acquisition Corp owns Ames Corporation.


Ames Corporation is made up of two "divisions": 

Ames Taping Tools & Services
TapeTech Tools
Both divisions enter into their own agreements (purchasing, dealers and distributors, advertising, franchises, etc). I can use my former life to illustrate this further for any of you guys that are familiar with power tools.

Bosch is the largest power tool and accessory company in the world. Bosch is a legal entity in and of itself. Within Bosch is Bosch Power Tools, Skil Power Tools, Rotozip, Dremel, Bosch Measuring Tools, Bosch Accessories and Bosch Watering. So, to simply say "I work for Bosch" is not specific enough, in some cases.

Back to Ames...
Yes, I do sit two desks away from my counterpart who is responsible for the Ames stores. Because we are owned by the same parent group and sit in the same corporate office, we are (at least) smart enough to share product ideas and innovation. So, most of the tools are very similar, if not identical in many ways except for the colors.

But now some old (slightly) dirty laundry to shed some light. Don't get too excited - it's not that scandalous. It seems that for many years, the Ames side of the business (rental tools) took all innovations to market first, regardless of the development source. As the larger side of the business, the internal direction was to protect rental and offering innovations that no sold tool company had was one way of doing it. Anyone who has seen an Ames rental tool knows that it is well branded, with engravings, etchings and castings stating that it is an "Ames Tool - always rented, never sold". When the Bazooka pump was introduced, they went one step further and added the world's largest on-tool casting (not a proven fact - just a joke). So, when TapeTech got access to the pump, we only changed the tube color since producing a whole new foot would have significantly increased costs (lower volume of feet being made for both Ames and TapeTech models would increase cost of each). In this case, Ames was okay with Bazooka being extended to TapeTech. 

However, a funny thing happened on the way to the jobsite. We put a big focus on this pump since my arrival last year since I think anything that can pump faster must be good. Soon, TapeTech was selling more of these pumps than Ames was renting so the "balance of power" changed, if you will. The pump had a couple of quirky issues and the price was too high so we challenged the engineers to make improvements to the pump and deliver a tool with the features that the user wants but at a lower price than the current version. Voila! In late December you will see the B74TT pump discontinued and the new B75TT pump introduced. This pump has many of the same great feautures, including some great improvements but will sell for close to the current price of the 72TT or 73TT pump plus the 90T filler adapter (since the B75TT will include the filler adapter like the B74TT did)! And the B75TT will no longer have the Bazooka casting in the foot. 

By the way, the new direction of the company is that neither side will get this kind of an exclusive on innovation as it is not what is best for the consumer.

When it comes specifically to the differences in the tapers, TapeTech uses some different parts that provide longer life since these tools are sold. The rental tools are serviced after every return so there is an easy opportunity for wear parts and other parts to be changed frequently. We don't want the tool owners to have to worry about those things. 

One more example of how corporate direction can change. TapeTech offers the 04TT EasyClean taper with the single-screw removable cover plate to provide quick access to the cable and cleaning. But this taper was only available outside of the US until I came on board since there is no Ames rental outside of the US and Canada. Again, call me crazy, but why keep innovation away from your biggest market? If it were up to me, I would move everyone to this taper (instead of the 05TT) since they are the same taper and the same price (we harmonized the pricing) but the 04TT has the EasyClean feature. So, next time you're in the market for a taper, maybe you'll check out the 04TT.

As far as the name Bazooka for the TapeTech taper, there is no doubt that the Bazooka name carries a lot of equity. But TapeTech is its own company, responsible for its own branding and profitability. We would like to think that the TapeTech name also has equity and would not need to share the Bazooka name. What do you guys think? Should TapeTech use Bazooka for the taper?

I hope this information was helpful. Have a great Sunday.

Good Finishing!

Mike


----------



## TapeTech

*Hockey as Life*

Thanks for the note 2Buck. The hockey analogies go far with me. I played hockey for years (high school, college and men's leagues until I was 40) until I hurt my ankle doing something else and now can't wear skates without pain. 

I think some better advice for me on the forum (instead of _keep my stick on the ice_) would be to keep my head up! :thumbsup:

Have a great day.

Go Bruins! Yes, I'm originally from Boston so I get one whole year of pride while they own the Cup.

Mike



2buckcanuck said:


> Hi mike, I'm sure your glad to hear from me:thumbup:
> 
> I thought ames was just a rental, and tape tech is just the name you give them when you sell them. So not even a same mother but different daddy, it's just daddy changed his name.
> 
> So what's the difference between the 2 tapers ,or should I say bazookas, why do you need permission from someone who's the same product (if they are ???)
> 
> Here's how you contact Ames http://www.amestools.com/Contact-Us.aspx
> 
> Here's how you contact tape tech http://www.tapetech.com/contact-us
> 
> Or maybe you can shout from your desk, to the guy at the ames desk
> 
> just hang in here on the forums Mike, It's Like Gary Unger once said on Fights in Hockey (ex Maple leaf) it's not about winning or losing them, it's about showing up to defend your team:thumbsup:
> 
> Us canaucks have a strange way of using hockey as a analogy on life
> 
> Keep your stick on the ice


----------



## JustMe

TapeTech said:


> As far as the name Bazooka for the TapeTech taper, there is no doubt that the Bazooka name carries a lot of equity. But TapeTech is its own company, responsible for its own branding and profitability. We would like to think that the TapeTech name also has equity and would not need to share the Bazooka name. What do you guys think? Should TapeTech use Bazooka for the taper?


Right now I'm seeing the Bazooka name as having become pretty much a generic term for the product category of tapers - so I don't know if it would do much for TT taper sales.

From the way descriptive terms are being written up in advertising being done, it looks like Ames is trying to extend any Bazooka name equity to the CFS system. Eg., from the TT site, and Ames' site: _Bazooka Continuous Flow System
_
Whether that extension is a good marketing move, and especially when that system also encompasses such things as boxing and angle flushing......

Seems like it might create a bit of confusion as to what Bazooka(R) really is supposed to stand for now.


----------



## chris

Just curious Mike, How much money did Tapetech profit 2010? 2011? What was the top product (most profitable)? Is that public? How many tapers or bazookas were sold?


----------



## TapeTech

Sorry, Chris. This is not public information. However, remember that Ames (and as a result Ames and TapeTech) was in bankruptcy until March 2010.

Good Finishing!

Mike




chris said:


> Just curious Mike, How much money did Tapetech profit 2010? 2011? What was the top product (most profitable)? Is that public? How many tapers or bazookas were sold?


----------



## Mudshark

Thanks Mike for that useful post. Sounds like we will not be seeing the Bazooka name on future pumps. The name Bazooka is so well known in the industry when describing auto tapers, that my feeling is that if Tape Tech could use the name on their auto tapers they should. Sort of sets them apart from the rest of the competition. Putting the name on the pump didnt seem right to me.

This may be a question for Ames but I saw a pump being used by a shady taper with their name on it and the argument came up that it must be stolen because it was a rental. Someone else said that Ames did sell off some of their stuff, so it may not have been stolen. Which is correct?


----------



## TapeTech

Thanks for your message.

I agree that Bazooka has become synonymous with Taper, especially in some foreign markets. This is why I am not so concerned about applying the Bazooka name to TapeTech tapers; I don't know how much it would gain TapeTech. Since I wasn't around at the inception of the Bazooka name, I can't say for sure whether or not it was originally intended only for use with the Ames taper or if there was a larger Ames marketing strategy for "Bazooka" as a term to describe something innovative, high performance and durable. Again, drawing from my years with Bosch, we leveraged the trademarked "Brute" name (electric breaker hammer) when we launched the new 14V and 18V cordless drills a number of years ago. The tools were classified as Compact Tough or Brute Tough, depending on features. So, it's not unheard of to extend trademarked terms.

The new Continuous Flow was developed on the Ames side of the business, hence the "Bazooka" moniker and desire to leverage that equity. And it was originally developed only with the thought of rental in mind. However, similar to the B74TT pump situation that I described in a previous post in this thread, TapeTech quickly established a market for selling the CFS system. When we sell the system on the TapeTech side, we keep the Bazooka name only because it is easier that way (labels, etc).

Good Finishing!

Mike



JustMe said:


> Right now I'm seeing the Bazooka name as having become pretty much a generic term for the product category of tapers - so I don't know if it would do much for TT taper sales.
> 
> From the way descriptive terms are being written up in advertising being done, it looks like Ames is trying to extend any Bazooka name equity to the CFS system. Eg., from the TT site, and Ames' site: _Bazooka Continuous Flow System_
> 
> Whether that extension is a good marketing move, and especially when that system also encompasses such things as boxing and angle flushing......
> 
> Seems like it might create a bit of confusion as to what Bazooka(R) really is supposed to stand for now.


----------



## TapeTech

My information is that Ames has NEVER sold any tools. If there are Ames tools out on the market that are not currently on rent from a store or a franchise, they were stolen at some point. Maybe not by the person using them but by someone. 

Theft is an ongoing challenge for the Ames stores and franchises, just like with many retailers. The difference is that Ames tools say right on them that they are never sold so it's hard for the person who possesses the tools to argue their way out of how they got them. Ames actively works to recover stolen tools.

Good Finishing!

Mike



Mudshark said:


> Thanks Mike for that useful post. Sounds like we will not be seeing the Bazooka name on future pumps. The name Bazooka is so well known in the industry when describing auto tapers, that my feeling is that if Tape Tech could use the name on their auto tapers they should. Sort of sets them apart from the rest of the competition. Putting the name on the pump didnt seem right to me.
> 
> This may be a question for Ames but I saw a pump being used by a shady taper with their name on it and the argument came up that it must be stolen because it was a rental. Someone else said that Ames did sell off some of their stuff, so it may not have been stolen. Which is correct?


----------



## Tim0282

Bazooka is to the taper like Sheetrock is to drywall.
How many times have we been told they are ready for sheetrock. And we have the nerve to buy another brand! 
I think Tape Tech is in a good position with brand recognition. 
And it is always good to "talk" to a real perosn in the company. 
Makes all of us feel a little more important that you take the time to be here.
As with Brandon, from Wall Tools, Aaron from Columbia and Mel from Never-Miss. And I'm sure there are others.


----------



## cazna

Tim0282 said:


> Bazooka is to the taper like Sheetrock is to drywall.
> How many times have we been told they are ready for sheetrock. And we have the nerve to buy another brand!
> I think Tape Tech is in a good position with brand recognition.
> And it is always good to "talk" to a real perosn in the company.
> Makes all of us feel a little more important that you take the time to be here.
> As with Brandon, from Wall Tools, Aaron from Columbia and Mel from Never-Miss. And I'm sure there are others.


Tomg from tapepro is another main man :thumbsup:


----------



## Tim0282

I know better than to say any names. I don't like to leave anyone out. And I did! Sorry!


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Tim0282 said:


> I know better than to say any names. I don't like to leave anyone out. And I did! Sorry!


and you forgot trim-tex, and your best buddy Rhardman,,,,,,,,bad bad Tim :whistling2::jester:


----------



## cazna

2buckcanuck said:


> and you forgot trim-tex, and your best buddy Rhardman,,,,,,,,bad bad Tim :whistling2::jester:


And Capt sheetrock from Budweiser. :thumbup:


----------



## Tim0282

I knew I should have waited to post it. Forgot, forgot, forgot!!! Shame, shame, shame!:bangin::wallbash::hang:


----------



## JustMe

TapeTech said:


> I agree that Bazooka has become synonymous with Taper, especially in some foreign markets. This is why I am not so concerned about applying the Bazooka name to TapeTech tapers; I don't know how much it would gain TapeTech.


I'd say good call on your part. Tell the truth, I haven't heard or read too many warm feelings towards Ames in the last while, and using a term that's attached to the Ames name, like 'Bazooka' - not sure how well that might work. Maybe it wouldn't really matter.



TapeTech said:


> Since I wasn't around at the inception of the Bazooka name, I can't say for sure whether or not it was originally intended only for use with the Ames taper or if there was a larger Ames marketing strategy for "Bazooka" as a term to describe something innovative, high performance and durable.


Regardless of Ames marketing strategy back when, I don't see the term "Bazooka" extending in people's perceptions nowadays to it meaning 'innovative, high performance, ........'. At least not a strong perception. But maybe I'm wrong.



TapeTech said:


> So, it's not unheard of to extend trademarked terms.


No, not unheard of. Actually, pretty common. How successful many of those trademark extensions really proved to be, especially in the face of more specialized (at least perceived specialized) competition......

Or how successful some of those extensions might have been, if they'd maybe tried a specialist strategy when the competition was doing their own line extending in a category.........


----------



## 2buckcanuck

Kiwiman said:


> So did you get a free T-Shirt?


Well, it looks like I did get me a free "T" shirt kiwiman,:whistling2:

Actually, It's a golf shirt, so now I got something nice to wear, I can go beaver hunting now:yes:

Thank you Columbia Tools:whistling2:


----------



## gazman

I hope they took your size into consideration.:whistling2:


----------



## Mudshark

nice shirt 2buck


----------



## 2buckcanuck

gazman said:


> I hope they took your size into consideration.:whistling2:


I can think of another fat guy, who won't be getting you a present this year


----------



## gazman

2buckcanuck said:


> I can think of another fat guy, who won't be getting you a present this year



WHAT is there more than one fat guy?


----------



## cazna

2buckcanuck said:


> Well, it looks like I did get me a free "T" shirt kiwiman,:whistling2:
> 
> Actually, It's a golf shirt, so now I got something nice to wear, I can go beaver hunting now:yes:
> 
> Thank you Columbia Tools:whistling2:


Kiwiman has spent the afternoon with me, We went fishing in my little boat and caught F all, Still better than working though, Hes working over my way in the middle of no where with no cell or internet, I told him he could reply but he was to slow this time, and i count myself lucky as he said but they would think i was you , Then he realised the blessing of a chance he just lost, Just imagine what he could have done to my reputation Phew, Close call :jester:


----------



## 2buckcanuck

cazna said:


> Kiwiman has spent the afternoon with me, We went fishing in my little boat and caught F all, Still better than working though, Hes working over my way in the middle of no where with no cell or internet, I told him he could reply but he was to slow this time, and i count myself lucky as he said but they would think i was you , Then he realised the blessing of a chance he just lost, Just imagine what he could have done to my reputation Phew, Close call :jester:


WHAT

Well what a selfish [email protected], putting work ahead of DWT. Go drag him to your house Cazna, or have your wife invite him to dinner (pretend she wants him over) and set him in front of your computer. I got 4 or 5 post set up and waiting for Kiwiman to knock them out of the park.

Waiting on your Humour kiwiman:furious:


----------



## JustMe

2buckcanuck said:


> Well, it looks like I did get me a free "T" shirt kiwiman,:whistling2:
> 
> Actually, It's a golf shirt, so now I got something nice to wear, I can go beaver hunting now:yes:
> 
> Thank you Columbia Tools:whistling2:





Mudshark said:


> nice shirt 2buck


I asked one of the business owners the other week why we kept getting Synko mud so much, and not ProRoc, which many of us prefer. His reply was that he got more t-shirts from Synko.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

JustMe said:


> I asked one of the business owners the other week why we kept getting Synko mud so much, and not ProRoc, which many of us prefer. His reply was that he got more t-shirts from Synko.


So do you think if I bought a Columbia Hardened Bazooka,,, I would get another "T" shirt then:whistling2:


----------



## JustMe

2buckcanuck said:


> So do you think if I bought a Columbia Hardened Bazooka,,, I would get another "T" shirt then:whistling2:


If you bought a Columbia Hardened AUTOTAPER -  - you just might.


----------



## E.K Taper

2buckcanuck said:


> Well, it looks like I did get me a free "T" shirt kiwiman,:whistling2:
> 
> Actually, It's a golf shirt, so now I got something nice to wear, I can go beaver hunting now:yes:
> 
> Thank you Columbia Tools:whistling2:


Good luck beaver hunting in yer golf shirt, lets hope you "get it in the hole!"


----------



## Kiwiman

2buckcanuck said:


> WHAT
> 
> Well what a selfish [email protected], putting work ahead of DWT. Go drag him to your house Cazna, or have your wife invite him to dinner (pretend she wants him over) and set him in front of your computer. I got 4 or 5 post set up and waiting for Kiwiman to knock them out of the park.
> 
> Waiting on your Humour kiwiman:furious:


Well as a matter of fact Mr I've got a little willy :whistling2:.... As usual I got the red carpet treatment, bloody nice family he's got too (thanks again Caz) I just wish I hadn't drunk so much sauce the night before.....kinda takes the edge off an old fella the next day.
I just got home today, I always get depressed coming from Cazna's side to our flat plain hot dry boring sh!thole I don't like to call home.
Dang, they even got gold in their rivers.


----------



## 2buckcanuck

As I reread through this whole thread, the biggest kick in the balls came to me









Mike from Tape tech was a Boston Bruins fan
















You [email protected] Mike, your Bruins eliminated my Leafs:furious:


----------



## gazman

Here is something to make you feel better 2Buck. This is the history of Pluggers football team. They have been in the league since 1887 and have only won one premiership and that was in 1966.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_the_St_Kilda_Football_Club


----------



## 2buckcanuck

gazman said:


> Here is something to make you feel better 2Buck. This is the history of Pluggers football team. They have been in the league since 1887 and have only won one premiership and that was in 1966.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_the_St_Kilda_Football_Club


Oh sure, trying to say I'm one notch above plugger, that makes me feel better

13 championships, and Canada's most famous coffee chain (Tim Hortons) comes from my team, my team is Canada's team:thumbup:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toronto_Maple_Leafs

Na ha, Plugger cheers for losers


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

I was browsing All-Wall and found this.
I hope it fits on the page.


----------



## Tim0282

Fit the page? It will barely fit in my truck!


----------



## sdrdrywall

They also have a mini bazooka and high capacity flat boxes


----------



## cazna

Look at the size of that zook :blink: Fill that sucker up (Can i say sucker:whistling2 and see how heavy it is?? You would need some big nuts (Can i say nuts :whistling2 To swing that around.


----------



## mld

Does that thing come with low altitude beacons


----------



## mld

cazna said:


> Look at the size of that zook :blink: Fill that sucker up (Can i say sucker:whistling2 and see how heavy it is?? You would need some big nuts (Can i say nuts :whistling2 To swing that around.


correction caz, bottom feeding carp and bolt retention devices!


----------



## cazna

mld said:


> correction caz, bottom feeding carp and bolt retention devices!


Oh yeah. Thats what i meant to say mld


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

Bill from Indy said:


> I dont think that pile is really as big as it looks...i bet if you dig in there a little, you'll see an elf in there dead.....probably thought it was a xmas tree


not so sure if that is an elf, rather 2bjr


----------



## fr8train

PA, when are you buying one of those?


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

fr8train said:


> PA, when are you buying one of those?


If I was your age and had a pocket full of loot like you do, I'd order one immediately in order to make my workmates life easier.:whistling2:
It's likely too heavy for my wore out joints, but I'll wipe behind it. 
Buck-up young man and be a hero.


----------



## gazman

Good to see a bit of bite in the old dog.  
Us old blokes have got to stick together.:thumbsup:


----------



## fr8train

PA, maybe we should show that to the 'other' guys. Then maybe he'll be able to keep the taper from dinging the wall!


----------



## Mjaw

TapeTech said:


> Well, I certainly stepped in it there!
> 
> My apologies if the question offended but it was really just an honest question. The signature contained the old TapeTech accompanied by a phrase or quote about capitalism and socialism. In the signature, the logo and the quote seemed connected or related so I simply wondered what the connection was and asked why the TapeTech logo was in the signature. I had not previously seen a manufacturer's logo in a signature other than that of a manufacturer. So, I was curious. Lesson learned.
> 
> My phone line is always open. 847-861-1714.
> 
> Good Finishing.
> 
> Mike


Send the poor guy a shirt and he'll quite crying.


----------

